#  Vorstellungen >   prind?was kommt danach? >

## billchen

hallo ich bin neu hier und es ist doch alles sehr verwirrend.. :shy_5new: was passiert mir wenn ich das ass300 nach drei monate wieder absetze? kann mir das immer wieder passieren?meine wortfindungstörungen sind fast weg.nur die kopfschmerzen die habe ich noch ein wenig..wer kann mir da bisschen die angst davor nehmen das es das nächste mal nicht schlimmer wird?
lg billchen :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
ich lese aus deinem Post, dass du vor einiger Zeit mal einen PRIND (= prolongiertes reversibles ischämisches neurologisches Defizit = Schlaganfall, dessen Symptome sich nach einigen Tagen/Wochen wieder zurückbilden) hattest und nun ASS 300 nimmst.
Zum PRIND ist zu sagen, dass das ein Vorbote eines richtigen Schlaganfalls mit bleibenden Schäden ist, also sehr ernstzunehmen. In deinem Alter muss man natürlich genau schauen, woher dieser Schlaganfall kommt. Dazu macht man üblicherweise einen Ultraschall vom Herzen, ein Langzeit-EKG wegen Rhythmusstörungen, ein Ultraschall von den Halsgefäßen wegen Engstellen und bei jüngeren Patienten auch ein Ultraschall vom Herzen von der Speiseröhre (Schluckecho) um nach Fehlern in der Herzscheidewand zu schauen. Je nach dem, was man da gefunden hat, wird man die möglich Ursache behandeln.
Zur Therapie: wenn man einmal einen Schlaganfall oder eine Vorstufe hatte, dann sollte man jeden Tag, lebenslang, 100-300mg ASS einnehmen. Falls eine Herzrhythmusstörung als Ursache vorliegt muss man statt ASS Marcumar (andere Art der Hemmung der Blutgerinnung) nehmen. 25% aller Schlaganfälle sind durch Herzrhythmusstörungen bedingt.
Also solltest du das ASS nicht nach3 Monaten absetzten, die Leitlinien sagen allerdings, dass 100 mg auch ihren Dienst tun.

----------


## billchen

hallo und danke für die info..also, ich hatte letzten samstag plötzlich wie aus heiterem himmel eine schwarze wilke vor dem rechten auge und konnte nur über die wolke schauen.also nicht nach unten oder auf die seite..dazu kam noch das meine rechte wange taub war..der spuck ging ca eine halbe std.und mir kams vor als ich auf dem bett saß als würde jemand das bett nach vorne schieben..tja ich hab mir aber ehrlich gesagt nichts dabei gedacht..mir ging es auch eigentlich gut..und da ich montags eh einen arzttermin hatt macht ich mir da ja keine gedanken...tja und montags war ich etwas daneben...mein arzt konnte sich darauf ja nicht so recht einen reim machen.ich hatte schwindel,wortfindungsstörungen und kopfschmerzen(welche ich aber schon länger hatte und dafür ibu 600 einnahm was aber nicht viel brachte)ja und  irgendwie war ich nicht so recht bei mir....dienstags mußte ich zur blutabnahme und dannach als notfall zum neurologen der aber nichts auffälliges außer den oben genannten symtomen fand..er überwies mich umgehend ins nächste krankenhaus zum ct was ohne kontrastmittel gemacht wurde.darauf war aber nichts zu sehen..mein arzt und der neuerologe nehmen  an das ich kurzfristig eine durchblutungstörung hatte.was die symtome erklärt...ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich nach der einnahme von ass300 eine merklichr verbesserung meiner kopfschmerzen,sowie der wortfindungstörungen hatte.mein arzt meinte prind in dem zusammen hang das es ca eine woche dauert bis sich das gehirn wieder regeneriert hat und das er mich gut beobachten müsse..mein herz wurde nicht untersucht mir wurde nur angeraten wenn etwas wäre sofort zu ihm oder zum neurologen oder am wochenende in die klinik zu gehen..jetzt bin ich ja irgendwie schon etwas ratlos..kommt das wieder oder was kann ich tun das mein gehirn besser durchblutet wird? gibt es medikamente? keine ahnung...
ich muss aber noch erwähnen das ich eine hartnäckige grippe hatte was ich eigentlich nie habe..und ich habe gearbeitet obwohl es mir ja nicht so gut ging weil ich ständig diese kopfschmerzen hatte welchr ja trotz einnahme von schmerzmitteln nicht besser wurden.zudem hatte ich unterhalb des unterkiefers bezw.neben dem kehlkopf eine sehr schmerzhafte schwellung welche bis zum ohr gezogen hat..welchr ja als ich am montag beim arzt vorstellig wurde ja weg war...kann das vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängen?
lg billchen

----------


## dreamchaser

Ein PRIND oder eine TIA (transitorisch ischämische Attacke = Symptome des Schlaganfalls verschwinden innerhalb 24 h) äußert sich oft sehr unspezifisch, nur sehr selten als klassische Halbseitenlähmung. Die Sprachstörungen und die Taubehit der einen Gesichtshälfte deuten auf die Durchblutungsstörung im Gehirn hin. Inwiefern ein Zusammenhang zu dem grippalen Indekt besteht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Das ASS ist ein blutverdünnende Mittel (und Schmerzmittel), es ist das Mittel der Wahl bei diesen Durchblutungsstörungen. Dass man im CT nichts sieht ist ein gutes Zeichen, sonst hätest du einen richtigen Schlaganfall oder eine Hirnblutung. Aber normalerweise wird man nachschauen, woher der Schlaganfall oder sein Vorbote kommt, also die Diagnostik machen, die ich oben angeführt habe. Also frag deinen Arzt oder Neurologen doch nochmal danach -denn wenn man etwas findet, woher das Ereignis kam (z.B. Herzrhythmusstörung) kann man diese behandeln.
Es ist aber ein sehr gutes Zeichen dass es dir schon viel besser geht!!! Alles Gute!

----------


## billchen

ja danke....nein es ist prind,tia hat mir der arzt auch erklärt..ich werde am montag bezgl.des herzens mal nachfragen..das ultraschall von den halsgefäßen beim neurologen war auch positiv.keine verstopfung oder verengung..
also danke noch mal ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten..glg billchen

----------

